# DMC vs BSD



## dbussan00 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I didn't know where to post this topic but could someone please explain to me the difference in breeding clubs (BSD vs DMC) belgische schäferhund deutscher vs deutscher malinois club? Does one club have higher breeding standards then the other? I didn't know where else to ask this question and I figured someone out in the german shepherd club must have encountered this before and is more knowledgeable than myself(I know this pertains to malinois but I would be grateful for an answer). Again thanks everyone for all of your input.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

we used to have a section here for club info.... instead i have moved it to the breed standard forum. hopefully there’s someone here who can help.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I would look at KNPV XMals.


----------

